# Help stocking my 90 gallon freshwater



## NADO (Dec 20, 2011)

Hey everyone. I have been in the aquarium hobby for quite some time but the last 5 or 6 years has been spent keeping an Oscar in my 90 gallon tank so i've gotten a bit rusty. He lasted around 8 years but kicked the bucket a few days ago after battling HIH disease for the last four years.

Now its time to transform my 90 gallon tank from a single fish palace to a cichlid paradise. I'm looking for suggestions on colorful fish that will get along together. I like buying from other hobbyist's but I am from KW and with the KWAS site down I will probably end up checking out the local stores rather than risking it on kijiji.

Any help on number of fish and suggestions on species is much appreciated!


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*welcome*

Welcome to the forum...u have found a good place there are several
members on here who can help u... but a must stop for u is 
finatics located in miss. Mike deff knows chiclids and has many in
stock.look up finstics or give mike a call. 
Cheers 
tom


----------



## NADO (Dec 20, 2011)

Thanks Tom, Mississauga is a bit of a drive for me but if i'm ever in the area i'll have to check it out.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*finatics*

well I have been in the store when people have traveled from further just to go to finatics give mike a call when the holidays and busy season is over maybe u guys can work on something who knows maybe he can even ship to u ..anyways give it some thought . 
cheers 
tom


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Have you tried joining the KWAS fish club there are many members that breed and sell fish, this club is a great club.


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Aquariums by design is in your area as well as Big Als. They will have cichlids that you might want or at least give you an idea.

Not sure what type of cichlids you would like, there are so many different types out there. If you want an all male colourful display then go Malawi cichlids

http://www.aquariumlife.net/profiles/african-cichlids-lake-malawi


----------

